
Hardening the Linux desktop - Anon84
https://www6.software.ibm.com/developerworks/education/l-harden-desktop/index.html
======
prospero
Requires username and password?

------
pasbesoin
Public facing intro page.

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/edu/l-dw-linux-
harde...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/edu/l-dw-linux-harden-
desktop-i.html)

But yeah, article access needs ID and password. For some reason, IBM continues
to insist on posting some of this stuff behind a registration wall, while
publicly posting other apparently very similar articles publicly. It's
annoying.

(Anyone from IBM on here and know why IBM continues to do this, and what the
distinction is between public and registered-users-only postings?)

My ID and password, which I got years ago, were free. Don't know whether free
registration is still the case.

